# Specialized Allez Comp for cyclocross?



## JAG MN (Jan 10, 2006)

Hey list,

I am needing a winter bike/cyclocross bike. Primarily I will be using it on the road, but occassionally I may want to do some light cyclocross/snow riding. In that case, I would have some different tires and have at it. I realize I probably couldn't do the cantilever center pull brakes, but I am thinking that this could fit both worlds.

Additionally, I would like a back up for my high end road bike (in case of a malfunction or crash) and would like to have something to plug in that could keep me competitive. I can also use the Allez around town as it has a longer head tube and a could keep me a little more upright.

I am way off base here or could this work? I love the styling of the Allez (05 or 06) so that is also driving things. Hey, it has to be a cool lookin' bike, right?


----------



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

JAG MN said:


> Hey list,
> 
> I am needing a winter bike/cyclocross bike. Primarily I will be using it on the road, but occassionally I may want to do some light cyclocross/snow riding. In that case, I would have some different tires and have at it. I realize I probably couldn't do the cantilever center pull brakes, but I am thinking that this could fit both worlds.
> 
> ...


To my thinking it would be a poor choice for the stated purpose. You'll be lucky to get much beyond a 28 through the stays. Heaven forbid you should try anything with a little knobbyness. I would expect frame rub in those circumstances. Do you plan to keep that carbon fork in place. I would consider a "real" cross bike with cantis, steel forks, etc before trying to modify a bike designed for crits into a bike designed for cross. 

Scot


----------

